# Pin-Up Cab-Sauv



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of using this recipe for a bucket of Cab-Suav I picked up today. 
20 L Cab Sauv adjusted to 1.083
4 oz Black Currant Concentrate
4 oz Molasses
Small handful dried elderberry
1 tsp Coarse Coffee Grounds in tied satchel
6 L Welxhes adjusted to 1.083 to correct volume of 26 L carboy. 
Bourgovin RC-212 wine yeast
1 tbs Tannin

Recommendations? Suggestions?


----------



## pjd (Mar 27, 2013)

It sounds interesting! I don't have any suggestions but I do have questions. Coffee? Molasses? I would never have thought about that. Have you done this before?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 27, 2013)

pjd said:


> It sounds interesting! I don't have any suggestions but I do have questions. Coffee? Molasses? I would never have thought about that. Have you done this before?



Once or twice. Lol.


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like this will have some really nice complexities!


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 29, 2013)

I hope so. Havnt made it in a few years. 

I pitched the yeast last night. The molasses mixed with coffee is giving off a great aroma. 
Gonna be a very dark red.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2013)

Excuse me but a *POUND* of Tannin?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Tbs= Tablespoon.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2013)

LOL

My eyes saw lbs instead of tbs!


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Too late. I thought it over and a pound seemed appealing to me. So I added a full pound of Tannin. I now have a very thick wine...so thick the spoons stands up on its own. It's the Guinness of wines.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2013)

Why not. Winemaking is nothing but a series of experiments really. Some work out great, some not so great!


----------

